# Short term Car Insurance



## Deano (28 Jul 2008)

Hi

I hope I have this is the correct section - I had a good look through the forums and couldn't find a Car Insurance section...

I'm looking to borrow a friends car for a 2 week holiday in Ireland and I have to sort car insurance. I have a motorbike so obviously my insurance won't cover me. My wife has a car and I am a named driver but this is car-specific so I need to get some temporary cover.

I called our existing car insurer and explained the situation but they basically don't want to know. Can anyone give me some suggestions please?

Thanks!


----------



## GSheehy (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Shot term Car Insurance*

Can you get your friend, who owns and insures the car, to add you as an additional driver to their policy for the duration of the holiday?


----------



## Deano (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Shot term Car Insurance*



GSheehy said:


> Can you get your friend, who owns and insures the car, to add you as an additional driver to their policy for the duration of the holiday?


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I would have thoght that I would only be covered third party only as a named driver. Is this correct? I want to make sure that I have full cover in case anything happens to the car - I don't want to loose a friend!!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Shot term Car Insurance*



Deano said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope I have this is the correct section - I had a good look through the forums and couldn't find a Car Insurance section...


Er...


> *Insurance*             (7 Viewing)
> Home, Contents, Life, Health & Motor Insurance


Thread moved.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Shot term Car Insurance*



Deano said:


> ... I would have thoght that I would only be covered third party only as a named driver. Is this correct? ...!


Yes.


Deano said:


> ...  I want to make sure that I have full cover in case anything happens to the car - ...


You won't get full cover as, from an insurer's perspective, you have no "insurable interest" in the vehicle.


Deano said:


> ...  - I don't want to loose a friend!!


Then don't borrow his car.


----------



## GSheehy (28 Jul 2008)

I'm a named driver on two other vehicles and I am covered 'comprehensively' ie for accidental damage, fire & theft an third party on those vehicles.

If I drive someone elses car under my own insurance policy ie. I am not named on the other persons policy, then I would only have TP cover only.

Your friend should ring his insurance company and ask for a quote to add a temporary additional driver for a specified period, stating that he wants comprehensive cover for you. This assumes that he has comp. cover already himself (?).


----------



## GA001 (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: Shot term Car Insurance*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Deano* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=677801#post677801 
_... I would have thoght that I would only be covered third party only as a named driver. Is this correct? ...!_

Yes.


*That is incorrect.*
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Deano* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=677801#post677801 
_... I want to make sure that I have full cover in case anything happens to the car - ..._

You won't get full cover as, from an insurer's perspective, you have no "insurable interest" in the vehicle.

*The car will have full cover, only you would should the insured have a personal accident benefit on the policy covering all drivers.*


----------

